# Range extender



## Coley (Jul 26, 2007)

You have an idea for the volts, but the amps needed will overtax the generator unless you get one so big, that the MPGs will match the original truck engine you are replacing.....


----------



## theboy16 (Feb 28, 2008)

a 7.2-12kw generator would extend the range, not give it unlimited range. i see myself driving to camp with this thing in the box. i could also see a simple pwm circuit going into place to limit current.


----------



## ngrimm (Oct 19, 2007)

Hello guys. Based on fuel consumption rates listed on Northern Tools generators, it appears that a 16hp 8k continuous running at half power will use roughly .8 gallons per hour. I don't know what it would consume at full power but if it used 1.5 gallons per hour and you were traveling 60mph then you would be getting possibly 45 mpg. Maybe someone else knows but I'm not sure 8kw would be enough to go 60 mph. I realize you are talking about extending the range but thought I'd join in. Cheers! Norm


----------



## rankhornjp (Nov 26, 2007)

theboy16 said:


> skip the middle man, and build a rectifier bridge out of some RadioShack diodes, convert your 120v AC source into a raw 120V DC (or into 240 if your pack voltage allows)
> 
> you'd do away with the inefficiencies met with the charger, and it would be pretty freakin' cool
> 
> Steph


you would only have half the input voltage as DC. so, 120VAC input would give you 60VDC output. AC power is measured "peak-to-peak", which means from the postive-most point to the negitive-most point. when rectified, you get the postive side of the sine wave and then the rectifier converts the negitve side to positive as well, but doesn't add them.

Im sure someone else can explain this a little better.

James


----------



## theboy16 (Feb 28, 2008)

actually, by building a rectifier bridge you would have full voltage.

your peak to peak description is not entirely accurate. AC 120 volts as we know it actually peaks at 172 volts positive, and 172 volts negative. it averages out to 120 volts RMS

240 VAC, in north america, is comprised of two 120 volt lines, 180 degrees out of phase, to give a total voltage difference of 240V RMS. 

if you take a look at the pic attached, you'll see how full voltage is kept throughout (240V DC)


----------



## Mastiff (Jan 11, 2008)

8 Kilowatts of power is equal to 10.7 Horsepower.(google "8 Kilowatts in HP")

Most vehicles need 15HP+ to cruise at highway speeds.

If you had a generator that could produce 12-13KW of power you'd be close to matching the power requirements of highway speed driving.

Unfortunately you'd also be using more gas to run the generator than you did to run the old ICE.

Yes, this would extend the range, but it would be less efficient than a normal ICE car.

If you wanted to drive a longer distance you could just own two cars, an ICE that you don't use often (thus keeping it in good condition) and your EV that you drive every day (keeping your costs down).


----------



## theboy16 (Feb 28, 2008)

Mastiff said:


> 8 Kilowatts of power is equal to 10.7 Horsepower.(google "8 Kilowatts in HP")
> 
> Most vehicles need 15HP+ to cruise at highway speeds.
> 
> ...


excellent idea Mastiff! I think I'd only use the range extender a few times a year, probably when i'm heading to camp for 2-3 weeks during the summer. the generator would help travel the 120ish Km distance, and i'd have an EV to drive around once i'm there


----------



## Neuner (Feb 9, 2009)

Guess it's been awhile since anyone has posted to this thread but I found it in a google search. 

Wanted to throw in something I've been reading about and seeing if anyone has gone down this path - Ever look at Micro Gas Turbine Generators? From what I've read, they were one of the first attempts at a hybrid vehicle a long time ago. They didn't take off due to production costs. Pricing has since declined and automakers are now back to researching this as a replacement to the combustion engine in current hybrid cars.

One of the major manufactures is Capstone Turbine Corporation. They make generators on their smallest scale that produce 30-60KW but they are still large. I'm trying to track down something a lot smaller but then the output may not be enough for what you have figured.


----------

